# Grub "Error 2"



## bj2008 (29. Sep. 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

bin nach dem HowTo "Der perfekte Linuxserver" (Ubuntu 8.04) vorgegangen und die Installation war soweit erfolgreich. Nach der Installation will er bekanntlich neustarten (und man soll alle Wechselmedien entfernen), war auch noch soweit geklappt hat.
Doch dann will er den Grub Bootmanager starten und er bringt mir "Error 2" und geht nicht mehr weiter.

Mal kurz zur meiner Sysconfig: 
Ist eine alte IBM Kiste mit 1,2GhZ und 256MB Ram, welche ich als Homeserver verwenden möchte. Da er meine 300GB Festplatte am Onboard IDE Master nicht erkannt hat, habe ich von nem Kollegen eine "Controllerkarte" bekommen, auf der irgendwas von RAID draufsteht (Ist ein blauer und ein weisser IDE Stecker, habe den blauen benutzt) Jedenfalls erkennt er über diese Controllerkarte meine 300GB Festplatte.

Laut Google nun, kommt der Fehler von dieser Controllerkarte und RAID Geschichte. Die Rede ist immer von irgendeiner Datei, in der ich mit einem beliebigen Texteditor was ändern soll.

Bin übrigens kein Pro in Linux (sonst hätte ich das sicherlich selbst lösen können  ), sondern eher ne Laie.

Würde mich rießig über euere Hilfe freuen!

Gruß


----------



## bj2008 (1. Okt. 2008)

Wäre Euch echt super dankbar wenn mir jemand nur ansatzweisse Hilfestellung geben könnte


----------



## Till (1. Okt. 2008)

> Laut Google nun, kommt der Fehler von dieser Controllerkarte und RAID Geschichte. Die Rede ist immer von irgendeiner Datei, in der ich mit einem beliebigen Texteditor was ändern soll.


Dann poste doch mal ein paar Links dazu. Mit den aktuell geposteten Infos kann man zu dem Problem nicht mehr sagen als dass halt Deine Controllerkarte nicht richtig erkannt wird.


----------



## bj2008 (2. Okt. 2008)

Ok,

http://www.uruk.org/orig-grub/errors.html#stage2
(*2* : *"Selected disk doesn't exist"*)

http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/grub-error-2-beim-booten/#post-1579358
(da ist die Rede von fdisk -l

und

cat /boot/grub/menu.lst
)

Aber wo soll ich sowas eingeben, wenn ich ja nicht mal ins Ubuntu selbst reinkomme?!


----------

